# She's HEEEEERE!



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 11, 2011)

She's HEEERE! The infamous tegu in the bathtub pictures. 

I went and got a stock tank and that didn't work. She pushed the lid right the heck up and out and kicked the light to the floor. 

So I spent the day socializing her with my gu. They are currently sleeping on top one another in his enclosure. Didn't know WHAT else to do, as we only have one TINY bathroom.

Don't have a name for her yet. It does look like a her doesn't it? She has a little jowl, but nothing proportionately like gator's.

Started working on an enclosure last night. Hopefully finished by Tuesday.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 11, 2011)

And she is HUGE compared to Gator!


----------



## reptastic (Mar 11, 2011)

She's gorgeous, remind me of my tegu nero who passed away.....congrats!!!!!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 11, 2011)

I gave Gator a tub to hide under in addition to his shelves he hides under, so he can get away from her if she girks out.

So far, they're just kinda chillin out. Gator ate, she did not.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 11, 2011)

reptastic said:


> She's gorgeous, remind me of my tegu nero who passed away.....congrats!!!!!




Thank you. I do notice her white is much more pronounced than his. His back is mostly black, with a few white spots. Is this something that will change as he ages? He is kind of mostly black.

Yes I read through the threads and I was soooooo sorry to hear about your loss. They were beautiful creatures (your tribute thread).


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 12, 2011)

Well so far so good. She burrowed herself and made herself right at home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

You will be ok ... 

They may prefer to be together...

How is the enclosure comming along ???


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 12, 2011)

It's about halfway finished, got the "box" built, today after work I work on the doors. Tomorrow paint and lights. Assuming magic thumbs me doesn't have an accident.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok....must remember NOT to have finger on other side of what I'm drilling through. Niiiiice little hole in my finger.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's some roaming pictures, althought I'm letting her only roam the bathroom right now because I'm afraid my collies will herd her and freak her out.

First they're getting thier bath.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 12, 2011)

She's in bad need of nail trimming. One of her rear feet, the nail is actually curled to the side like it grew in sideways out of her toe.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 12, 2011)

So I let them roam together. They've been sleeping, following and haven't been more than a couple feet apart from one another since I introduced them. Very odd that reptiles should act this way.....

Anyway, the pics won't load in the order that they should go.....he's following her EVERYWHERE.

One thing I don't get is why is his white not as bright as hers?


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok so....can anyone tell me if it's normal for adult gu's to go off feed following a move? Atlantis (I think that's the name I've picked....for now) won't eat. She's drinking a lot. She is moping a lot because she doesn't get to free-roam right now.

Also...I am not sure that she was kept on substrate prior to me getting her. It seems to be making her sneeze. She's on cypress.

On the upside....Gator's been eating like a PIG. Maybe I'll start calling him Piggy.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey...why aren't my pictues working?


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok I've had Atlantis about a week. Remember when I said she had a bad shed spot on her back that looks like it's neglected? Well a part of it looks like a scale lifted off and there is a small superficial hole there. I put neosporin on it and will monitor it.

Right now she's only picking at her food. Apparently she was only fed live mice (which I won't do) and raw eggs and turkey. She's staying burried right now so I'm also guessing by her actions she is loving the mulch.

My question is, how long should I wait before handling this girl too much?

Savannahs they say don't handle for the first week or two.

She is hissing (and loudly) if I reach in to stroke her. Once out of the cage that somewhat stops until I pick her up. 

Should I give her a few more days to acclimate and just leave her alone?

I'm a little unsure as she is an adult and I don't know if they adapt as quick as say gator did as a baby.


----------

